# Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?



## gr0m (28. Oktober 2012)

*Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

Ich bin gerade dabei mir den ultimativen Rechner komplett nach meinen Wünschen zu basteln. Und habe mich für ein Holz-Gehäse entschieden, welches ich selber bauen möchte. Jedoch habe ich noch ein paar fragen:

1. Kann ich das Mainboard samt den Abstandshalltern einfach auf das Holz schrauben?

2. Wie kann ich so einen Vandalismus-Schalter anschließen? Bzw. wie funktioniert sowas? Kabel von einem alten Gehäuse nehmen und an den Schalter klemmen?

3. Ich habe gehört, dass man Holz-Cases innen mit Aluminium auskleiden sollte - wegen Elektro-Smog und der Erdung der Komponenten... stimmt das? oder reicht einfaches Holz innen aus?

4. Wie findet ihr meinen Entwurf? (Ist noch etwas unsymmetrisch und schief, war mein erstes mal mit dem Programm.) Die genaue Größe steht noch nicht fest, wird wahrscheinlich größes als ein Midi-Tower und kleiner als ein Big-Tower. 

5. Welches Holz ist empfehlens Wert? 

6. Wie sollte ich die Festplatten am besten befestigen? Am besten mit den Schienen aus einem alten Gehäuse!? Oder einfach ans Holz schrauben?
Danke.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

Wenn du schon ein eigenes Case bauen willst würde ich das so extravagant machen dass es auch auffällt.
Deine Skizze sieht aus wie ein Standard Case. Nichts besonderes würde ich daher sagen.


----------



## gr0m (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*



> Wenn du schon ein eigenes Case bauen willst würde ich das so extravagant machen dass es auch auffällt.
> Deine Skizze sieht aus wie ein Standard Case. Nichts besonderes würde ich daher sagen.



Stimmt eigentlich. Mich reizt es bloß, dass Ding selber zu bauen   Werde mir aber noch etwas extra vagantes überlegen....


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

1. Ja, würde ich auch so machen.

2. Du brauchst wahrscheinlich einen Taster, sonst ist es als würdest du dauerhaft auf dein Einschaltkbnopf drücken. -> Bei so gut wie allen Board geht der PC nach ein paar sec wieder aus.
Anschließen tust du ihn einfach mit irgendwelchen Kabeln ans Board. (Die 2 Kontakte, an die der Einschaltknopf kommt müssen normalerweise nur kurz überbrückt werden)
Da kannst du auch die original Kabel nehmen und oben den alten Taster entfernen und dann deinen neuen dran löten.

3. Elektrosmog:  
Bei einam Plexiglas Gehäuse oder so etwas ähnlichem gibts da ja auch keine Auskleidung.
Wenn das komplette Gehäuse aus Holz ist, brauchst du da nichts erden. Das Mainboard wird über das NT geerdet. (Die Laufwerke usw. wahscheinlich auch)

4. Siehe Thresolds Post

5. Kommt drauf an wie viel du ausgeben willst und ob das Lakiert oder so werden soll oder ob man das Holz sehen soll.
(Ich würde Massivholz nehmen und das dann nur ölen. Evtl. Kirsch oder Nuss)

6. Ich würde nur 5,25" Schächte machen und die Platten da drin dann mit starken Gummis aufhängen. Dann sind sie sehr gut entkoppelt.
Du kannst sie aber auch einfach aufs Holz schrauben.


----------



## Gonzberg (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

Was die Verwendung von Holz angeht, habe ich schon eine ähnliche Frage gestellt.
Schau mal hier vorbei:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...se-eigenbau-leitendes-material-notwendig.html

Als Holz würde ich Dir MDF empfehlen, gibt es in verschiedenen Stärken, ganz nach Deinem Geschmack.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du noch lackieren möchtest..?

Die HDDs kannst Du befestigen wie Du möchtest. Überleg Dir, was für Dich einfacher zu realisieren ist.
Wenn Du ein Gehäuse rumliegen hast, dass Du als Spender nutzen kannst, dann mach das doch.


Was den Entwurf angeht, gehts mir so wie Threshold.
Sieht aus wie ein 0815 Gehäuse, dafür ich nicht den Aufwand eines Selbstbaus betreiben, sondern direkt eins kaufen.
Wenn Du beispielsweise überlegst, eine WaKü einzusetzen, lassen sich beim Gehäuseselbstbau tolle Sachen anstellen.


----------



## Replikator84 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

Also ich habe auch ein Holzgehäuse angefangen zu bauen, aber es ist noch nicht fertig, leider bekomm ich paar komponenten nichtmehr gekauft, von daher weiss ich nicht ob es je fertig wird.... 

aber es ist intressant was man da alles machen könnte, wenn man die zeit, und das zeug dazu hat. 

meins ist aus 6 mm ahorn multiplex, das sieht genial aus, lackiert, kombiniert mit aluminium verzierungen und blauen leds


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

Der Vandalismusschalter ist mein ich laut Caseking ein Taster. (Hab ich schon des Öfteren mal bei Türklingeln gesehen) D.h. den kann man normal wie einen Startknopf anschließen. Die Beleuchtung über ein seperates Kabel was vermutlich an 12V Molex oder so geht.


----------



## gr0m (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

Danke für eure Beiträge. Mein 5 Minuten Entwurf, war wohl etwas überstützt - wie gesagt, ich werde es noch etwas besonderer gestalten.

Ich hab jetzt nur noch ein kleines Problem mit meiner derzeitigen Hardware, mein Mainboard hat nur einen Lüfter-Anschluss - was soll ich machen? (Und der einzige extra Lüfter wird etwas anders verwendet.) Muss ein neues Mainboard her? Dann müsste gleich ein neuer Prozessor her, da der FM1-Sockel keine Zukunft hat...  

Mfg
gr0m


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

Nein du kannst dir eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen und damit die Lüfter ansteuern oder per Molex Adapter die Gehäuselüfter befeuern (Normalfall in vielen Gehäusen). Solche Adapter gibt es auch schon mit integriertem Wiederstand um die Lüfter etwas langsamer drehen zu lassen (Um sie etwas leiser zu bekommen). Falls du nur einen Anschluss für den CPU Lüfter hast, nimm ein Y-Kabel. Verwende ich auch für meinen CPU Kühler.


----------



## gr0m (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

Also, es geht um folgende Komponenten:

- Mainboard: ASUS F1A75-M LE, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBGL0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 350W ATX 2.3 (L7-350W/BN104) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- APU: AMD A8-3850, 4x 2.90GHz, boxed (AD3850WNGXBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- Graka: Club 3D Radeon HD 6850, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (CGAX-68524) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Kannst du mir eine Lüftersteuerung empfehlen? Und packt mein Netzteil diese und die Lüfter überhaupt? Schließlich wird mit den 320 Watt auch eine externe Graka befeuert... Und hat mein Mainboard die passenden Anschlüsse?


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

350Watt sind schon arg. wenig. Da bin ich allerdings grade überfragt ob die reichen. Wenn das aktuelle System so läuft werden ein paar Lüfter vieleicht noch gehen. 

Lüftersteuerung

Die Lüftersteuerung bietet alle nötigen Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter. Selber wird sie mit einem Molexstecker angeschlossen. 
Lüftersteuerungen gibt es viele, daher währe es gut was du für Bedüfnisse hast. (Touch?, Farbe? etc.)


----------



## RainbowCrash (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*



R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:


> Die Beleuchtung über ein seperates Kabel was vermutlich an 12V Molex oder so geht.


 Oder an Power-LED/HDD-LED  12V wären für ne LED n bisschen heftig


----------



## ct5010 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Oder an Power-LED/HDD-LED  12V wären für ne LED n bisschen heftig


 
PC-Beleuchtungs-LEDs haben doch immer 12V


----------



## Gonzberg (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*



R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:


> 350Watt sind schon arg. wenig. Da bin ich allerdings grade überfragt ob die reichen. Wenn das aktuelle System so läuft werden ein paar Lüfter vieleicht noch gehen.
> 
> Lüftersteuerung


 
Die Lüftersteuerung ist top, betreibe die auch schon mehrere Jahre und bin absolut zufrieden. Sehr dezent außerdem!
Solltest nur überlegen, ob Dir eine schwarze Lüftersteuerung zusagt, je nachdem, was für ein Design(Farbe) Du planst.

Besitzt Du die von Dir geposteten Teile bereits oder willst Du Dir die erst zulegen?
Bei dem Netzteil würde ich eher zu 400W greifen, trotz der genügsamen HD6850 - natürlich nur gesetz dem Fall, falls Du die Teile nicht eh schon hast.


----------



## Gonzberg (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

Sorry für Doppelpost

Normalerweise liegen LEDs in nem Spannungsbereich von 2-3V, aber es gibt viele LEDs, die sind direkt mit nem Vorwiderstand für den Einsatz an 12V versehen, das ist richtig.


----------



## gr0m (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

Ich besitze die Teile bereits, also habe ich alle nõtigen Anschlüsse für die Lüftersteurung? Falls das NT die Lüfter und LEDs nicht packt, holl ich mir ein neues.

Werde dann mal morgen zum Baumarkt fahren und mir paar MDF-platten hollen.


----------



## Transporter50 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*

Würde aus eigener Erfahrung kein Holz Gehäuse empfehlen ! XD


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. November 2012)

*AW: Holz-Gehäuse selber bauen !?*



Transporter50 schrieb:


> Würde aus eigener Erfahrung kein Holz Gehäuse empfehlen ! XD


 
Warum den das o.OO ?


----------



## Bastler_ (16. Juni 2020)

gr0m schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei mir den ultimativen Rechner komplett nach meinen Wünschen zu basteln. Und habe mich für ein Holz-Gehäse entschieden, welches ich selber bauen möchte. Jedoch habe ich noch ein paar fragen:
> 
> 1. Kann ich das Mainboard samt den Abstandshalltern einfach auf das Holz schrauben?
> 
> ...



Mal was zu Punkt 3 Elekto-Smog: Ich habe mir 2015 ein PC-Gehäuse aus Holz selber gebaut. Diesen habe ich auch bis heute noch im Betrieb. Über Strahlung habe ich mir damals keine Gedanken gemacht. Letztens habe ich den PC im Dachgeschoss meiner Eltern aufgebaut. Der Standort war etwa 2 m von der Fernsehe Antenne entfernt. Sobald ich den PC eingeschaltet habe gab es auf dem Fernseher massive Bildstörungen. Haben natürlich erst später raus gefunden, das es an meinem PC lag. Haben sogar einen neuen DVBT-Empfänger gekauft, weil wir dachten der wäre kaputt. Jetzt suche ich eine Lösung für das Problem. 
Würde es ausreichen das Gehäuse von innen mit Alufolie auszukleiden?


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2020)

Bastler_ schrieb:


> Würde es ausreichen das Gehäuse von innen mit Alufolie auszukleiden?



Das oder Volieren- bzw. Kaninchendrahtgeflecht.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (21. Juni 2020)

Bastler_ schrieb:


> Mal was zu Punkt 3 Elekto-Smog: Ich habe mir 2015 ein PC-Gehäuse aus Holz selber gebaut. Diesen habe ich auch bis heute noch im Betrieb. Über Strahlung habe ich mir damals keine Gedanken gemacht. Letztens habe ich den PC im Dachgeschoss meiner Eltern aufgebaut. Der Standort war etwa 2 m von der Fernsehe Antenne entfernt. Sobald ich den PC eingeschaltet habe gab es auf dem Fernseher massive Bildstörungen. Haben natürlich erst später raus gefunden, das es an meinem PC lag. Haben sogar einen neuen DVBT-Empfänger gekauft, weil wir dachten der wäre kaputt. Jetzt suche ich eine Lösung für das Problem.
> Würde es ausreichen das Gehäuse von innen mit Alufolie auszukleiden?





Wie alt ist denn dein Netzteil? Wegen dem Entstörfilter und soooo.....


----------



## Bastler_ (21. Juni 2020)

Ok, habe das Gehäuse mal test weise mit Alufolie ummantelt. 
Aussparungen für die Belüftung habe ich natürlich schon gemacht, aber da sind auch Lüftergitter davor.
So habe ich jetzt einen vollständigen Faradaykäfig habe.
Die Störungen hab ich so wegbekommen. 
Das Netzteil ist übrigens von 2015, da das gefragt wurde.


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (22. Juni 2020)

Bastler_ schrieb:


> Ok, habe das Gehäuse mal test weise mit Alufolie ummantelt.
> Aussparungen für die Belüftung habe ich natürlich schon gemacht, aber da sind auch Lüftergitter davor.
> So habe ich jetzt einen vollständigen Faradaykäfig habe.
> Die Störungen hab ich so wegbekommen.
> Das Netzteil ist übrigens von 2015, da das gefragt wurde.



Darfst gerne auch mal Bilder von deinem PC posten, Holz-Gehäuse finde ich schon sehr elegant.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (22. Juni 2020)

Bastler_ schrieb:


> Ok, habe das Gehäuse mal test weise mit Alufolie ummantelt.



Ist das nur testweise? Alu außen verdeckt doch das schöne Holz. Ich hab sowas bei mir zum Glück nicht benötigt. WLAN und Audio sind uneingeschränkt.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juni 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Ist das nur testweise? Alu außen verdeckt doch das schöne Holz. Ich hab sowas bei mir zum Glück nicht benötigt. WLAN und Audio sind uneingeschränkt.



Ich nehme stark an, die der Einfachheit halber außen angebrachte Ummantelung wird nach erfolgreichem Test der Wirksamkeit nach innen verlegt.


----------

